# BBright ???



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

hey guys

I was reading about cervelo's tecnology and saw the explanation about the BB RIght but... I didn't understand the types of bearing systems I can use with this BB.
For example. If I had one R5 BBright prepared frame and these cranks.

-cannondale hollowgram sl si
-Sram red GXP
-Sram red BB30
-Shimano dura ace 7900 BB90
-fsa SlK 

which ones I could use on the frame ?? what types of differences I would find on the instalation?

thanks


----------

